# 06 GTO a4 transmission TCM Problems



## elest05 (Jul 18, 2013)

I had my transmission completely rebuilt 3 months ago. I have a 3200 stall in it as well. lately I been having issues with it and it keeps throwing codes from my TCM. It says its slipping. Then the check engine will come on and it will shift hard and erratically. It also sometimes seems like it wont completely go into 4th gear. sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. I did have it tuned since all the work I had done and for the stall so I know it isn't a tuning issue. I have talked to so many mechanics about it and no help. spent so much money and time with this and very frustrated. wish I had the 6spd lol. Can anyone help me out there I would be very much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would go back to the tranny builder or contact the TQ manufacturer.
Also, I was told that with a stall converter, anytime it's running less then the stall speed, it's going to be slipping and can cause overheating of the trans. Not sure if that's true, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## elest05 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah this transmission has been a nightmare. I'll never own one again after this.


----------

